# Tomcat restart



## zeromancer (11. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man den Tomcat sauber runter- und danach wieder hochfährt?
Weder im Admin-Client noch als Batch gibt es ein ordentliches Shutdown, un schlimmer, nach killen des Prozesses lässt sich das Teil nie wieder starten, auch nicht der Dienst (ok, ist ja auch böse von mir *g*)

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (11. Februar 2004)

Moin, bei mir in bin-Verzeichnis gibt's ne restart.bat mit folgendem Inhalt:
	
	
	



```
@echo off
rem $Id: startup.bat,v 1.9 2000/11/03 12:15:37 nacho Exp $
rem Restart batch file for tomcat server.

rem This batch file written and tested under Windows NT
rem Improvements to this file are welcome

if not "%TOMCAT_HOME%" == "" goto start

SET TOMCAT_HOME=.
if exist "%TOMCAT_HOME%\bin\tomcat.bat" goto start

SET TOMCAT_HOME=..
if exist "%TOMCAT_HOME%\bin\tomcat.bat" goto start

SET TOMCAT_HOME=
echo Unable to determine the value of TOMCAT_HOME.
goto eof

:start
call "%TOMCAT_HOME%\bin\tomcat" stop %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
call "%TOMCAT_HOME%\bin\tomcat" start %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
:eof
```
Peter


----------



## zeromancer (11. Februar 2004)

Hmm bei mir nicht, aber trotzdem danke.
Werde die aber nicht benutzen können - habe eben gesehen, dass es eine shutdown.bat gibt, wo auch Catalina mit beendet wird.

War wohl schon spät letzte Nacht, das die Guckerchen nicht mehr so wollten


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zeromancer _
> *Hmm bei mir nicht, aber trotzdem danke.
> Werde die aber nicht benutzen können - habe eben gesehen, dass es eine shutdown.bat gibt, wo auch Catalina mit beendet wird.
> 
> War wohl schon spät letzte Nacht, das die Guckerchen nicht mehr so wollten  *



Du musst den Tomcat kaum restarten. Wenn du Applikationen änderst, so machst du 
das am besten über die Managment Konsole, unter Applikation reload / restart.

Wenn du Eclipse + Syseod Tomcat plugin nutzt (was laut thread im Java Forum du ja vorhast) kannst du den Tomcat aus der IDE sowohl per Buttonklick restarten oder die App reloaden.


----------



## zeromancer (11. Februar 2004)

Das klingt interessant, werde das Plugin mal suchen.

<edit>
Heisst das Plugin wirklich so? Ist nicht wirklich viel dazu zu finden...
</edit>


Aber da wir gerade dabei sind, ist es wirklich unbedingt notwendig, auf der Maschine des Tomcat einen FTP Server laufen zu lassen, damit man publizieren kann?
Da Eclipse seinen Dienst noch nicht tut, arbeite ich NOCH mit WebSphere Studio, das aber nur ein Dateisystem-Publish und eben den FTP-Publish erlaubt.
Ist nicht weiter wild und funktioniert ja auch dank des Autodeploys von Tomcat bestens, aber es ist schon wieder ein Prozess mehr auf der Maschine, die alles andere als Memory-mässig gut ausgestattet ist (512 MB) und wo noch dazu ein Lotus Domino Server tickert...
Das FTP Programm ist in diesem Fall Serv-U - was auch ganz nett ist.


----------

